# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Palais Garnier Seating

## Valerie

Is anyone familiar with the seating at the Palais Garnier? We're planning to attend a ballet during our November visit and tickets have now gone on sale. I'm thinking about seats in the first row of Circle Side Boxes but I was hoping someone may have some experience with the view of the stage from the different seats. I'm just a bit nervous because we attended an opera at the Hungarian State Opera House and our view from the second row of a side box was not very good. After we attended I did some research and of course everyone said the only seats you should purchase in a box there are the first row! Any advice will be appreciated :)

----------


## bto

Hi, Valerie, I don't know from experience of viewing a live show, but here is a pic that may help.  Sorry for the light flashes.

DSCN0361.jpg

----------


## Valerie

Thank you! It looks like such a lovely venue. I went ahead and purchased the box seats so we will see in November :)

----------


## bto

Valerie, Palais Garnier IS spectacular.  So glad you're going there.  If at all possible, take some time to tour it before the show.  There are some beautiful spaces you don't want to miss.  The Opéra is one of my favorite places in Paris and many visitors to the city do not have it on their list!  The stonework and architecture is just breathtaking.  I took this little reminder of SBH from outside.
IMG_4299.jpg

----------


## marybeth

OMG Bev, that pic is great. We stayed at Le Grand Hotel next to Palace Garnier a few years back. Had coffee and nightcaps several times at L'Entracte several times during our stay as a reminder of our favorite isle. :)

----------


## Valerie

I'm getting more excited to see this beautiful building and the ballet as well of course  :Wink:  Looks like we will have a stop to make across the street after the show!

----------


## marybeth

Valerie,
The Opera building is absolutely beautiful. Definitely stop across the street to LEntracte for a nightcap. Also the lobby of Le Grand Hotel is lovely, and a great place for a drink or tea.  Hope you have a wonderful trip in the City of Light.
mb

----------


## bto

Valerie, just so you know, the big (seriously) department stores, Galeries Lafayette and Printemps are just around the corner from there if you need to do some shopping or just want to be amazed at the size and beauty.

----------

